# Coffee Station v1.1



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

2 Mazzer Super Jollys, a Fracino Cherub and a La Pavoni Europiccola.

All sitting on a large piece of sheet metal, which looks nice and industrial and protects the wooden console unit underneath.

Wall mounted wire units to hold bits and pieces (tampers, timer, scales, etc.)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks serious. In a good way.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

nice neat solution


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Like it.

Almost got a rustic feel to it.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Great look and like the two SJ's.

Are they for espresso and brewed or espresso and decaf espresso / brewed?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Very professional!!!


----------



## RikA (Oct 28, 2012)

Mr O said:


> Are they for espresso and brewed or espresso and decaf espresso / brewed?


Yes, either of those combinations! It seems a bit silly since the SJ is so easy to adjust, but it seems to be working out well.

At the moment, I have one set up for decaf espresso (so I can make more use of the machine during the week), and the other set to a brewed grind.


----------

